# 17x9 on an MK3 jetta



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

i went out and purchased a set of 17x7 fronts 17x8.5 rear Porshe Turbo twist wheels.
Just curious if I can squeeze the 9" on the rear.
Car is MK3 jetta rolled fenders dumped on witec coils. I dont have adapters or spacers yet.
Anyone with some light on this fitment please do share! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks all, and happy halloween!


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

anything? anyone?


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

ttt.......


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

anyone with some helpfull advice


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*

17x8 front 17x9 back
























Sauce: http://www.eurotuner.com/featu....html
17x8 front 17x9 back
















Sauce: http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

thank you so much for the pics!
tracer tech 2's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Yeah, no problem man. Good luck with the wheels.


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks bro. looking to purchase two 17x9 turbo twists as we speak. thanks again for the pics!


----------



## Daniel (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: (Si Trav)*

those cars posted look like they have a little more done to the fenders than just rolling them....I know the silver one for sure does.
I would post this question up in the MKIII forum because I know there are a ton of wheel whores that should be able to answer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: (Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Daniel* »_those cars posted look like they have a little more done to the fenders than just rolling them....I know the silver one for sure does.
I would post this question up in the MKIII forum because I know there are a ton of wheel whores that should be able to answer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks for the advice bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

